# The Godfather



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Macassar Ebony... wearing pinstripes with a chromed .45 tucked in its Phenolic waist band













































and for a better look


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

That is inspirational. Fantastic work. I would sit it on a shelf and never shoot it.


----------



## Jenko022 (Oct 3, 2011)

That is a work of art. Wish I owned one.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Bold, Bold, Bold...very nicely done


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Surely that's flippinout standard!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

thank you LGD


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Woooooooooow ,I want that ! , amazing .


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Good gobbledy goop, that is true craftsmanship class. well done.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

cheers guys, some inspiring comments!

....


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

wow... fell off my chair... climbed back up only to fall off again! Stunning my friend


----------



## pagey (Jan 3, 2012)

That's as good as I've seen! If its an order then he's very lucky, if it's not then give me a call.


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

This one looks dapper too


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

you nailed it!! beautiful shooter

i'm sure someone will "give you an offer you can't refuse" for that one


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> thank you LGD


There are no words, but it is I that should be thanking you

LGD


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

wow andy, i mean WOW ANDY!!!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Thats POPPIN!!! Great pix


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Mate stunning! That deserves a tuxedo, and a s class merc with tinted Windows..


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Bravo!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

NOW! that came out nice!!!!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Como decimos por Acambaro...

De poca madre! chingona! muy Chula!

That looks great!


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

said before stunning great work


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Over the top Andy, Over the Top!

Absolutely gorgeous!!!

Bill


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Whoa!!!!!! I can't believe how amazing that looks! I would just about die to get my hands on that! Great work man!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

WTBJR said:


> Over the top Andy, Over the Top!
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous!!!
> 
> Bill


Dude, Its Through The Fork









but your statement is still true none the less


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you guys, this was a PITA to make but shows what can be done WITHOUT a fully blown, fully equipped workshop!

im pleased


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

No words mate!


----------



## reeko (Jan 15, 2011)

ossum!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

akmslingshots said:


> Thank you guys, this was a PITA to make but shows what can be done WITHOUT a fully blown, fully equipped workshop!
> 
> im pleased


 As well you should be. I'm sure it was a PITA but what stunning results!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Tools are no substitute for talent.


----------



## Eugene (Jun 15, 2012)

Dang!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

WOW! holy @#$% and wow! That is absolutely stunning. I swear I felt a slight fluttering in my chest as I looked the pics over.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

_Belleza , Comodidad , Robusted y Potencia de tiro , es perfecta Andy._


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

thanks again guys


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

I have come back several times to look at this slingshot, very nice for sure! The tube atrtachment is brilliant! Yo


----------



## onesaxplayer (Jul 22, 2012)

akmslingshots said:


> Thank you guys, this was a PITA to make but shows what can be done WITHOUT a fully blown, fully equipped workshop!
> 
> im pleased


Wow! Stunning work.Define a non-fully blown workshop. You must be a wizard with a coping saw and a good carving knife.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

_-"Michael, do you renounce to Satan and all his deeds?"_
_-"Not after I've seen this amazing slingshot, father!!"_

_














_


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Glad to see this popped back up. It really is a doooooozy!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I hate it. It's ugly. When can I get one? Just kiddin', I want a Lignum.
You know how I really feel about this one, Andy. GREEN!


----------

